
Show HN: mlhub - turn your trained ML model into a REST endpoint for everyone - tsuberim
https://mlhub-firebase.firebaseapp.com/
======
tsuberim
The idea is that anyone can upload a trained model into mlhub and it gets
exposed as a REST API endpoint that anyone can use to enhance their
app/service with ML without needing to understand the code, set up
dependencies, maintain some infrastructure etc...

I would love to get some feedback on this. Does anyone find it useful? Any
feedback is greatly appreciated!

